# 10.2.8 Upgrade possible ?



## Osse (10 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour !

Je possède un iMac G3 ppc 400Mhz rouge.

je tourne avec 10.2.8.

J'aimerais savoir si il est possible d'améliorer mon OS. Si oui, comment et est-ce gratuit (chuis loin d'être riche...:rateau ?

Voila, j'ai encore des tonnes de questions à poser, mais comme c'est mon premier message sur ce forum, je vais en rester là pour le moment.


----------



## Romuald (10 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Tu peux passer à Panther (10.3) ou Tiger (10.4), mais ça ne sera pas gratuit : achat de l'OS, pas très cher car forcement en occasion, et achat probable de mémoire, 512Mo étant ce qu'il faut pour que ça tourne sans trop ramer.


----------



## r e m y (10 Novembre 2008)

MacOS X 10.2 n'a évolué que jusqu'à cette version 10.2.8. Ensuite Apple est passé à MacOS X 10.3
Techniquement, ton iMac devrait mieux tourner avec MacOS X 10.3.9 (version ultime de 10.3)

Par contre cette "mise à niveau" n'est pas gratuite et nécessite d'acheter MacOS X 10.3

Comme Apple commercialise maintenant MacOS X 10.5, c'est uniquement sur les petites annonces ou sites de vente aux enchères aque tu peux trouver une version 10.3 (normalement pas très cher!)


----------



## Osse (10 Novembre 2008)

Ok, merci à vous deux. Je pense que je me l'achèterais pour Noël, quand j'aurais un peu d'argent.


J'espère que j'aurais moins de problèmes pour trouver des softs compatibles avec 10.3.9.


Et, heu... Quels sont les choses auxquelles je dois faire attention en achetant l'OS ?

Il me faudra des codes ou autre clées d'activation ? Une ID apple ?

Et une dernière question (sur ce topic )

Je crois savoir que je peux rajouter une barette de mémoire, je parie que c'est un type qui ne se fais plus, mais quel type ? (Quand je saurais quoi chercher, je saurais où chercher...)


----------



## Invité (10 Novembre 2008)

Panther (Os X 3.x) se négocie en occaz (uniquement) pour vraiment pas cher
Pour la Ram, je conseillerais (comme toujours) d'aller voir chez OWC. Les deux barrettes de 512Mo et le port te reviendront à moins de 75.
Je sais, c'est un peu cher, mais il n'y aura aucun problème de compatibilité !
C'est LE site de référence pour avoir du matos compatible (et pas trop cher !)


----------



## Romuald (10 Novembre 2008)

Pour la mémoire, c'est par ici
Tu choisis iMac G3 350 à 700 mhz dans la liste de compatibilité, et hop ! quatre références. Et chez Macway, tu es sur qu'elle est compatible Mac.

edit : grillé. En plus Macway est un poil plus cher


----------



## divoli (10 Novembre 2008)

Osse a dit:


> J'espère que j'aurais moins de problèmes pour trouver des softs compatibles avec 10.3.9.



Si, malheureusement, quasiment plus personne n'utilise OS 10.3 Panther, il n'est d'ailleurs plus supporté par Apple, contrairement à OS 10.4 Tiger qui reste d'actualité. D'ailleurs, OS 10.4.11 minimum devient de plus en plus la norme.
En conséquence, beaucoup d'éditeurs ont abandonné la compatibilité de leur soft avec OS 10.3, et demandent généralement OS 10.4 minimum.

Ton G3 peut correctement faire tourner OS 10.4 Tiger, pour peu que tu aies 512 Mo de ram.

Maintenant, il faut bien comprendre que ce Mac commence à sérieusement prendre de l'âge, il y a pas mal de choses que tu ne pourras pas faire, tu auras plus de restrictions dues au hardware qu'à l'OS (Tiger) en lui-même...


Edit: OS 10.4 Tiger se trouve généralement sur DVD (donc il faut que ce Mac soit équipé d'un lecteur de DVD).


----------



## r e m y (10 Novembre 2008)

Jaguar, Panther, Tiger, Leopard.... je ne sais quel est le félin le mieux adapté à ce vieux G3
Celui-là peut-être:


----------



## Invité (10 Novembre 2008)

Quand on sait ce que valent des HP Harmon-Kardon, foutre un vieux chat blanc là-dedans !!!


----------



## divoli (10 Novembre 2008)

Invité a dit:


> Quand on sait ce que valent des HP Harmon-Kardon, foutre un vieux chat blanc là-dedans !!!



Bah il peut miauler en stéréo...


----------



## r e m y (11 Novembre 2008)

Invité a dit:


> Quand on sait ce que valent des HP Harmon-Kardon, foutre un vieux chat blanc là-dedans !!!



Un vieux chat blanc???? tu plaisantes ou quoi? C'est une beta du snow Leopard!!!
bon il n'est pas bien grand mais c'est normal! ce n'est qu'une béta


----------



## divoli (11 Novembre 2008)

Béta, comme son maitre...


----------

